# Barb wire fence?



## hunt4farm (Aug 8, 2018)

I'm looking to put in some barbed wire fence probably 7 strand and looking for the easiest way to put in a lot of posts in a quick amount of time? I know that the way that I've done it before is hand dig them with a post hole digger but I'm looking for a different way that could possibly make them stronger. I believe there is some kind of post pounder that I've seen that drives in like 4 or 5 inch diameter round treated fence posts? Thanks Matt


----------



## crehberg (Mar 16, 2008)

Matt there are a bunch of options out there...they make those drivers for the big skid loaders and full size tractors...but the soil has got to be right or you're going to start splitting posts. They're expensive to buy though...might want to check with a local fence contractor or rental yard to see what is available in the area.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Are you doing wood posts for your corners or for the whole thing?
For wood I use my 3 point auger, but for metal posts many times I just slighty set the post into the ground and lower the tractor loader bucket on top. With soft ground it is easy peasy.
You can also install corner post kits which allow you to use metal posts without bending.
I believe they are called Easy Fence Wedge Lock Kits
http://wedgeloc.com/index.html


----------



## red1 (Jun 19, 2007)

"T" posts..and with all their accessories you can build some stout corners...Or you could do like I did putting up 1300 feet of pasture fence..330' rolls..dug holes for 2 1/4 dia gal pipe..angle bracing holes for 1 3/8 gal pipe...quick crete..water..After those setup I ran a wire between them for the "t" posts I put in every 12 feet..


----------



## IMFoghorn (Jan 28, 2012)

Here our county AG office has a 3 point hitch post driver that can be rented for a nominal fee. Some places sell post with a pointed end which helps. As *crehberg* says, soil condition is a consideration.


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

What are you trying to keep in or out, that requires seven strands of barbwire? POW's, T-Rex ??


----------



## crehberg (Mar 16, 2008)

muleskinner2 said:


> What are you trying to keep in or out, that requires seven strands of barbwire? POW's, T-Rex ??


You ought to go look at Stoney Ridge Farmer on YouTube. Josh is putting up a wove fence with metal posts that probably costs more than my house is worth...ought to hold bison no problem!


----------



## hiddensprings (Aug 6, 2009)

When we did our bull pen, we had a very nice neighbor bring his post pounder over for the wooden corner post. Then I put the metal line post in with the old hand post pounder....mine hand driven ones were straighter  One tip I learned very quickly...when pull barbed wire, wear LONG "cover your arms" leather gloves.


----------



## tiffanysgallery (Jan 17, 2015)

Also used a steel fence post driver or what's called a post pounder. They're about $40 at Wal-Mart.


----------



## fordy (Sep 13, 2003)

hunt4farm said:


> I'm looking to put in some barbed wire fence probably 7 strand and looking for the easiest way to put in a lot of posts in a quick amount of time? I know that the way that I've done it before is hand dig them with a post hole digger but I'm looking for a different way that could possibly make them stronger. I believe there is some kind of post pounder that I've seen that drives in like 4 or 5 inch diameter round treated fence posts? Thanks Matt


.....................................................
https://www.rohrermfg.com


----------



## fordy (Sep 13, 2003)

..................They sell a Tpost driver that runs off air pressure ! It works off of pressure rather than volume so a small 110vac air compressor powered by a small 3kw generator will run a small compressor ! I used one in my fencing bus for several years and sold it when I retired . Very well made and it'll save your shoulders from driving Tposts ! , fordy


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Are use all steel T-posts and I am quite happy with the results. 

But if you have to use wooden post I suggest a modification of the GTX 63 method. 
Create holes with either a 3 inch auger or a 2 1/2 inch pipe 
Beat the pipe into the ground with a sledgehammer then wiggle it around and remove it. 
Once you’ve got your hole in the ground set your wooden pointed post into that hole. 
Then drive it on down with your loader bucket. 
Just for this project you might want to weld a ring to the bottom of your bucket to keep the post from slipping out from under it
When you get your post and they are still in the bundle paint a line on them at the depth you want them driven. 
Get a assistant !!!


----------

